# الأقسام العامة > المنتدى التربوي و التعليم > ملتقى أولياء الأمور >  اللي عيالهم يدرسون المنهج الامريكي حياكم ان شاء الله تستفيدون والسموحة

## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

اشحالكم ان شاء الله بخير ,,,

حبيت اليوم اتشارك معاكم في هالموقع اللي اشوفه اوكي للطلبة اللي يدرسون المنهج الامريكي ,,,

http://www.tlsbooks.com/

فيه اوراق عمل كلها من المنهج ما شاء الله خصوصا الرياضيات ,, اللي قاعدة انزله حاليا ,, 

والله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile: 

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

طريقة تقليل وقت مشاهدة الطفل للتلفزيون... 
افكار لقضاء اجازة صيف ممتعة للاطفال 
افضل مشروبات مفيده للاطفال 
كل ما تحتاجين لمعرفته عن تربية الطفل في عمر... 
نصائح لتشجيع الطفل على تناول الطعام الصحي 
تقرير عن اسباب واعراض وطرق علاج اضطراب القلق... 
طريقة التعامل مع عصبية الاطفال بذكاء 
نصائح للامهات لتجهيز الطفل للذهاب للحضانة... 
نصائح للاباء للتعبير عن حبهم لأبنائهم 
افضل طرق تشجيع الطفل على المذاكرة والتركيز

----------


## Mis.Alkhaili

مشكووووووووووووووووووووره وماتقصرين هالموقع وايد فنان فيه كل شي انا انزل منه لبنتي الي في KG1 اوراق عمل اساعدها شوي واعودها على انه فيه واجبات بعد المدرسة

----------


## om adm

بارك الله فيك اختى

----------


## أم الشهد 2008

بارك الله فيج الموقع ررررروووووووووعة

----------


## بحر الحياة

جزاك الله خير يالغالية........ مفيــــــــــد جدا...

----------


## perfect

> جزاك الله خير يالغالية........ مفيــــــــــد جدا...

----------


## همسة بنفسجية

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة الغالية.....................وجزاج الله خير

----------


## فنون10

بارك الله فيك اختى

----------


## أم فيصل777

بصراحة موقع ررررهيب
وجزاج ربي الجنة على الإفادة

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغاليات 

العفو خواتي وانا ما بغيت منه الا الافادة ان شاء الله ,, الله يوفقكم وييسر لكم الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## احلام محمد

جزاك الله خير يالغالية........ مفيــــــــــد جدا...

----------


## هند سلطان

تسلمين الغاليه وايد رووووعه

----------


## العناء

الموقع جدا حلوووووووووووووو

تسلميييييييين الغالية

----------


## مون كوغ

بارك الله فيج الموقع ررررروووووووووعة

----------


## سحابه عيناويه

السلام عليكم .. يزاج الله خير وماقصرتي

----------


## روح الإبداع

مشكوره ع الموقع ... الله يجزيج خير

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

مشكووورات الغاليات والله يوفق الجميع لما يحب ويرضى  :Smile:

----------


## 62Aya

يعطيكي العافية
وكيف يمكنني الحصول على منهاج الفيزياء الاميركي للصف التاسع

----------

